# Where to buy a SIM card at Munich airport



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a phone that works in europe. All I want is to get a SIM card with a german (and then italian when in Italy) phone number. Has anyone bought one at the airport in Munich?


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

soledoc said:


> I have a phone that works in europe. All I want is to get a SIM card with a german (and then italian when in Italy) phone number. Has anyone bought one at the airport in Munich?


Don't have the "first hand" experience purchasing SIM at the Munich Airport, but I think you can buy SIM in tobacco/stationary stores for example, etc.

You can search here the stores info at the Airport and if necessary, contact them ahead of time to see if they sell SIMs you are looking for:

http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/shops/index.jsp

Good luck! :bigpimp:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

soledoc said:


> I have a phone that works in europe. All I want is to get a SIM card with a german (and then italian when in Italy) phone number. Has anyone bought one at the airport in Munich?


Your alternative is to buy something like that. Also, you might need a pre-pay sim card (so called "startup"), so you can control your spending... Just my 2c. I am taking my T-Mo phone with me, along with my US number. I am also planning on using VoIP built in to my phone while in Wi-Fi in Europe. That's what I always do. I am just trying to minimize the expenses on phones...


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I know you can get them at tobacco/news stands. I just want to get it at the airport. I checked the website for the MUC airport and couldn't get anywhere. 

I want a local number so it's easier for people to call me and it's quite cheap to call them and the US. That's what I've always done in Italy, Lativia etc...it works fine.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

there are tobacoo/news stands in the airport, right after you pass customs and get your bags. it almost looks like a minimall with all the stores there. i assume they have sim cards, but did not specifically check. i did get a 5 euro calling card from one of those stores. kash


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey, thanks Kash. I'll keep my eye open for one. Have a safe flight home (on a small plane for the 2nd leg!)


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

soledoc said:


> I know you can get them at tobacco/news stands. I just want to get it at the airport. I checked the website for the MUC airport and couldn't get anywhere.
> 
> I want a local number so it's easier for people to call me and it's quite cheap to call them and the US. That's what I've always done in Italy, Lativia etc...it works fine.


The MUC airport site link that I've posted above has search function for shops at the airport...

Fabriano
Location: Terminal 2 Departure (Level 04)
You can find stationery, leather and paper goods and more at Fabriano at terminal 2, Ebene 04. more
Lotto Tabak Forum
Location: Central Area Level 03
Lotto Tabak Forum in the central area has a large assortment of tobacco products. Furthermore it is an authorized Victorinox dealer and offers Lotto-Totto-Oddset. more


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

You can do this *before* you leave... and while it's slightly more expensive, I feel the convenience is more than worth the cost. Try http://www.callineurope.com (all self explanatory on the web site), or Bright Roam. You get the SIM card here (you'll need an unlocked GSM phone... if you have Cingular/AT&T, T-mobile, etc. and have had their service for a while, they'll generally unlock the phone for you). Or you can buy a cheap GSM phone unlocked from the service for minimal charge.

Check it out... it's definitely worth it for light calling, and saves you from running around looking for a SIM card when you arrive. (It's gotten much tougher too in certain countries for security, i.e. when the terrorists used prepaid SIM cards to attack trains in Spain, etc.)


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I've done that with slowtrav.com and another site. It is quite a bit more expensive buying it here. But you're right, it saves you the hassle of dealing it when you are there...but I've found it's quite easy to pick one up at the airport where I land (if I'm staying in that country) and get a SIM card with a local # so people can call me locally and I can call home easily. 

I will check out this site...haven't heard of that one.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's actually a good point soledoc... it's also easier in certain countries (i.e. UK) and harder in others. Does anyone ahve a definitive list of good/available prepaid SIM providers in various countries? I like the callineurope and bright roam beacuse in general, you can receive calls free and make them at about 40 cents a minute throughout Western Europe. yes, it's more expensive but i think it works if you're only using it for a phone call here and there.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

When you walk in the terminal towards the U-Bahn, there is a Vodafone or Orange store (I don't remember which one), if you get there on a Sunday, nothing is open just so you know...


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

ms330 said:


> That's actually a good point soledoc... it's also easier in certain countries (i.e. UK) and harder in others. Does anyone ahve a definitive list of good/available prepaid SIM providers in various countries? I like the callineurope and bright roam beacuse in general, you can receive calls free and make them at about 40 cents a minute throughout Western Europe. yes, it's more expensive but i think it works if you're only using it for a phone call here and there.


BrightRoam also has (had) a plan which allows to "post-pay" by credit card, which is a lot more convenient than pre-pay, where you could either overpay or underpay...
Having an option of forwarding calls from your cell to a toll free US number, which in turn points to your BrightRoam SIM number in Europe was handy too.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've got a couple brand new unused, unopened O2 *UK* sim card packs. Sorry I don't have any German ones. I'll send them to the US for the cost of the postage.

Details here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3953348#post3953348


----------

